
Earth's other 'moon' and its crazy orbit - evo_9
http://m.phys.org/news/2015-02-earth-moon-crazy-orbit-reveal.html
======
wkearney99
Interesting subject. But the author's horrible grammar makes it unnecessary
difficult to read.

~~~
dashanders8292
terrible article, but i honestly had never thought about other satelites/moons

